# Table Saw Assistance!



## GFOviedo (Nov 3, 2016)

Hello Everyone,

My name is Gustavo, and I live in Central Valley CA where it is super difficult to find any stores with decent table saws. I ended up selling my Dewalt DW745 since it was too small, and I need something better. However, I did not know that any decent table saw are pretty expensive. I've been doing a lot of research, and I think I've found a couple prospects, but I've never heard of this brand.

Therefore, I went ahead and joined this forum for help, and see what you guys recommend.

I'm looking at Shop Fox table saws. I need something that can rip/cut 30" at least. So, what do you guys think of these?

https://www.amazon.com/Shop-Fox-W18...UTF8&qid=1478197178&sr=1-26&keywords=shop+fox

https://www.amazon.com/Shop-Fox-W18...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=AEFZZQWDJ05QEYSBWCAM


I am trying to stay under $1200. I might pay a little more may be $1500 if it is worth spending that much. Thanks for any suggestions. If possible I would like to get something with wheels to move around my garage. The table saw pretty much will replace my workbench.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Gustavo, 
Welcome to our forum. 
I've never worked on a Shop Fox saw but after looking at your attachments, I think I would like either of the two saws pictured. Have you seen the saws up close for a true inspection?
Like you, I need portability on my table saw, so I need casters to move it as needed in a small shop space. 
Table saws are relatively simple machines. The quality of the fence and motor can make a huge difference. I prefer belt drive over direct drive and I like a Baldour motor if available. 
2 hp will be sufficient. 
Let us know what you decide on.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Shop Fox was sold by Grizzly*

I don't know when they stopped selling Shop Fox, but they are essentially the same saw. The Shop Fox may have better accessories or maybe a more powerful motor, I don't know You can also get them from Factory Authorized Outlet for slightly cheaper:

http://www.factoryauthorizedoutlet....binet-tablesaw-w-extension-table-riving-knife

http://www.factoryauthorizedoutlet....hybrid-table-saw-with-enclosed-cabinet-bottom

For the extra money I would opt for the full cabinet model. I have a Craftsman 22124 hybrid from about 10 years back and it's a very close model to this. I love that saw, the fence and the large table. It has enough power for all my projects when used with a thin kerf blade.

I don't know if buying from Amazon give you any additional perks, like a longer warranty etc. Both sites offer free shipping. :smile3:


----------



## GFOviedo (Nov 3, 2016)

No I've never seen a Shop Fox table saw in person. 

This doesn't look like a bad deal. 

http://www.hardwaresales.com/innova...le-saw-with-extension-d2057a-mobile-base.html


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Looks like a great deal!*



GFOviedo said:


> No I've never seen a Shop Fox table saw in person.
> 
> This doesn't look like a bad deal.
> 
> http://www.hardwaresales.com/innova...le-saw-with-extension-d2057a-mobile-base.html


The mobile base is worth around $175.00 or so. Free shipping also. Shop Fox is known for a higher quality product than the same Grizzly, even though they are made in the same factory, as far as I know.
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f12/shopfox-vs-grizzly-24086/
https://www.woodstockint.com/


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Check out the Grizzly website.
I bought a 1023RLW about 4 years ago. No problems encountered. (3hp/220v)
I have built quiet a few cabinets and just started 16 more.
the saw is powerful, quiet and heavy! :surprise2:

$1350 delivered to my door.


----------



## GFOviedo (Nov 3, 2016)

MT Stringer said:


> Check out the Grizzly website.
> I bought a 1023RLW about 4 years ago. No problems encountered. (3hp/220v)
> I have built quiet a few cabinets and just started 16 more.
> the saw is powerful, quiet and heavy! :surprise2:
> ...


That's a nice set up you've got there.

Well, now I am looking at these two for under $1000.

Shop Fox W1837 2 HP 120V/240V 10" Hybrid Open Stand Table Saw for $887.23
http://www.hardwaresales.com/shop-fox-w1837-2-hp-120v-240v-10-hybrid-open-stand-table-saw.html

Grizzly G0771 - 10" Hybrid Table Saw for $798 shipped
https://www.grizzly.com/products/10-Hybrid-Table-Saw/G0771


The only issue I see here the Grizzly does not have wheels. So, I will have to buy that separately, which pretty much both of those will cost about the same. Decisions, Decisions, Decisions!


----------



## notskot (Feb 22, 2015)

Grizzly has a new G0771Z coming out that has a better fence than the original G0771. It's in their Christmas flyer. The G0715P is pretty much the same saw as the Shop Fox W1824.

The G1023RL is a 3hp industrial cabinet saw, and its a significant step up from the hybrid saws. If you have 220v, it's clearly more saw under the hood. It's on sale too...$1374 shipped. Best saw in that price range. You can easily slide the rails one bolt hole to the right to *get 36" rip capacity* from it. 

Here's a comparison of the guts of a G1023RL vs a typical hybrid saw:


----------



## dumbclub (Nov 6, 2016)

You might consider eBay or Craigslist to find a good used cabinet saw. For your budget, the saws you'll find there will probably need some refurbishing, cleanup, and painting. However, you'll end up knowing a lot more about the saw and how it works while also getting a good quality tool.

Check out industrial liquidation auctions too.


----------



## CTW (Sep 22, 2014)

Gustavo, I think you will be happier over the long-term with a cabinet saw. 

I left California in '71, so I am a little out of date, but compared to the places I have lived the CV has a huge population base, which means that you might find a great used table saw in your price range (i.e. powermatic, unisaws and maybe sawstop). I don't think it would hurt to watch Craigslist for awhile. As for Shopfox, they sell it here and it appears to be a good saw. I do own a Grizzly jointer (a sister company) and I am satisfied with it. Good luck. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## GFOviedo (Nov 3, 2016)

Thanks for all the suggestions. I've been looking on Craigslist and other local sales places for a table saw. I'm going to keep looking for a couple of weeks and see if I find anything. Thanks.


----------



## GFOviedo (Nov 3, 2016)

Hey guys. So, I've been looking around for a while, and the used saws I've found locally on Craigslist aren't worth buying. Most of them appear to have water damaged. A lot of people have them over priced, and they don't seem to want to go any lower.

So, I've decided I will just buy a new one, but for now, I am going to wait a bit longer and save up to buy something that I will use for years to come. I don't want to settle. It kind of sucks though since I sold my jobsite Dewlat 745 saw, and I should of kept it a little bit longer. Oh well, circular saw it is for now.


----------



## GFOviedo (Nov 3, 2016)

I called Grizzly today, and one of their techs was super knowledgeable and help me out to make a decision. I'm buying the G0771Z, which is the same as the G0771, but the Z has a new and improved fence / rail system.


----------



## CTW (Sep 22, 2014)

Good luck. I like my Grizzly jointer, you should be fine. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## GFOviedo (Nov 3, 2016)

Well, I ended up buying a Craftsman 22124 instead with extra blades, feather board, and it come with a biesemery fence for $525!


----------



## canarywood1 (Jun 9, 2016)

You won't be sorry with the 22124, it's an excellent tool, the fence alone is worth about $400.00


----------



## GFOviedo (Nov 3, 2016)

canarywood1 said:


> You won't be sorry with the 22124, it's an excellent tool, the fence alone is worth about $400.00


I haven't set it up yet. I've been working on other projects for a client of mine. I will try to set up my garage for it tomorrow. I'm wondering if this reducer will fit so I can use my shop-bag for dust collection.

https://www.grizzly.com/products/4-x-2-1-2-Adapter/W1044?utm_campaign=zPage&utm_source=grizzly.com

Also if this mobile base will work for it as well?
https://www.grizzly.com/products/He...57A?utm_campaign=zPage&utm_source=grizzly.com


----------



## cgwendling (Feb 18, 2011)

The only way a shop vac will work with that saw is sucking the saw dust out of the enclosure after the fact. 
Yes, I do have that saw, and it is a work horse. A greater than 600 CFM collector will work ok for this particular saw.


----------



## canarywood1 (Jun 9, 2016)

That reducer will probably work, and i had the same mobile base on mine.


----------



## GFOviedo (Nov 3, 2016)

cgwendling said:


> The only way a shop vac will work with that saw is sucking the saw dust out of the enclosure after the fact.
> Yes, I do have that saw, and it is a work horse. A greater than 600 CFM collector will work ok for this particular saw.





canarywood1 said:


> That reducer will probably work, and i had the same mobile base on mine.


Thank you for the heads up. I'll get a different dust collection system, but for now a shop vac will do.


----------



## canarywood1 (Jun 9, 2016)

GFOviedo said:


> Thank you for the heads up. I'll get a different dust collection system, but for now a shop vac will do.



I had the Jet 650 on mine, but a lot of people rave about the Harbor Freight 70 gal. 2 hp. at $229.00 as being a workhorse.


http://www.tylertool.com/jet-708642...jetn708642bk&gclid=CLHh0LSF6tACFRAkgQodDUQOvA


----------



## GFOviedo (Nov 3, 2016)

canarywood1 said:


> I had the Jet 650 on mine, but a lot of people rave about the Harbor Freight 70 gal. 2 hp. at $229.00 as being a workhorse.
> 
> 
> http://www.tylertool.com/jet-708642...jetn708642bk&gclid=CLHh0LSF6tACFRAkgQodDUQOvA


Thanks.


----------



## GFOviedo (Nov 3, 2016)

Just an update on my saw. I've been using it to do a few projects, but I need it to make some 30" cuts. Well, I went ahead and used some scrap plywood and build a little extension wing. Now, I can do about 31 5/8" cuts. I wanted to add a cast iron wing with a router, but I don't really have the money for that right now. Here are some pictures!

I need to make a sled for it since I don't really like the stock miter guage. I've been looking at some plans, but haven't really decided on what to build yet.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*You need a ZCI ...*

You will benefit from a zero clearance insert also. You can buy or make them. I got mine from here:
http://www.ptreeusa.com/table_saw_zero_clearance.htm

My 22124 saw came with a fold down outfeed support, another thing you will find handy and a great safety accessory. I really enjoy my saw and the Biesemeyer fence is great.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

Remember the old tomato juice commercial, "You could have had a V-8"
http://santabarbara.craigslist.org/tls/5936385776.html ($800 PM 66)


----------



## notskot (Feb 22, 2015)

It's be really easy to shift that front rail tube over to the right by the distance of one bolt hole (without moving the front mounting bracket), and gain another 10" rip capacity (40"). Just cantilever the tube slightly to the mounting bracket farther to the right and secure it with one less bolt. Then relocate the measuring scale. Usually no drilling required.

Here’s what it looks like after the rail is slid farther to the right:


----------



## Minnesota Marty (Feb 27, 2015)

*that,s a buy*



Pirate said:


> Remember the old tomato juice commercial, "You could have had a V-8"
> http://santabarbara.craigslist.org/tls/5936385776.html ($800 PM 66)


yep. always the way it is. the minute you buy something, the next day you see a better deal. 

I just got an alert on my watch list of a powermatic 66 for $575. says it needs new belts.


----------



## GFOviedo (Nov 3, 2016)

woodnthings said:


> You will benefit from a zero clearance insert also. You can buy or make them. I got mine from here:
> http://www.ptreeusa.com/table_saw_zero_clearance.htm
> 
> My 22124 saw came with a fold down outfeed support, another thing you will find handy and a great safety accessory. I really enjoy my saw and the Biesemeyer fence is great.



Thank you sir. Mine has the fold down outfeed support as well. I haven't installed it yet since it is missing one hinge. I will be buying a zero clearance inset soon. Thanks for the link, I've been looking for one.


----------



## GFOviedo (Nov 3, 2016)

Pirate said:


> Remember the old tomato juice commercial, "You could have had a V-8"
> http://santabarbara.craigslist.org/tls/5936385776.html ($800 PM 66)


The 22124 does everything i need it to do. I would of loved that powermatic, but my budget was $600 used. There's always going to be something better :thumbsup:


----------



## GFOviedo (Nov 3, 2016)

notskot said:


> It's be really easy to shift that front rail tube over to the right by the distance of one bolt hole (without moving the front mounting bracket), and gain another 10" rip capacity (40"). Just cantilever the tube slightly to the mounting bracket farther to the right and secure it with one less bolt. Then relocate the measuring scale. Usually no drilling required.
> 
> Here’s what it looks like after the rail is slid farther to the right:


Actually the fence and rails were moved to the right when I got it. I moved them back to the center because of space concerns. At the moment I only need 30" rip capacity. If I need more then I will move the fence rails. Thank you for reminding me of this option!


----------

